# ما هي الكورسات المطلوبة مني كي اعمل بالطيران مع العلم اني مهندس ميكانيكا



## usefalex (9 نوفمبر 2011)

انا طالب بهندسة الاسكندرية قسم الميكانيكا العامة ولكن كل ما يداعب خيالي هو الطائرات والصواريخ وللأسف لا يوجد قسم طيران في هندسة الاسكندرية .. كنت اود ان اعلم ما هي الكورسات التي يجب ان احصل عليها ومن أين ؟؟ وهل يمكن استخراج رخصة بطراز من هنا من مصر ومن أين ؟

جزاكم الله كل خير
عيدكم فرحة:73::19:


----------



## usefalex (10 نوفمبر 2011)

لم نتلق اي رد


----------



## Mahmoud Bassiouny (11 نوفمبر 2011)

انا اسف على المشاركة بس عايز اعرف لو حد درس هندسة انتاج متاح له انه يشتغل فى مجال الطيران ولا السكة دى مقفولة بالنسبالى؟!! واسف مجدداً


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
يمكنك التقدم للحصول على كورس البيسك
وبعدة تحصل على كورس ويز أوت تايب 
وبعدها يمكن الدخول في مجال الطيران
ففي هناجر الطائرات يعمل مهندسين الطيران والميكانيكا والكهرباء جنب إلى جنب​


----------

